# Syncing Echos



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two Echo Shows gen 1. Ever since it's been available I've been syncing them for music and radio. After I'd been listening to a radio station for a while this morning I started hearing a reverberation. At first I thought it was something at the station. No. The Echos weren't quite synced out of the blue. So I deleted the group and wanted to sync / create a group again. Now Echo app is asking me tech questions that I don't understand.

I usually use Alexa app on my computer. Want to try it on my iPhone. I can't find where to set up a group on the app on my iPhone

*ETA:* I used the Alexa app on my iPhone to sync them again. (Figured it out.) So far Echos are not echoing.


----------

